# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صلع في صلع =ابتسامه خياليه

## البوب شريف

صوره غريبه عجيبه ومضحكه في الوقت نفسه 
 يابنات شوفواا الصوووره واضحكوووا
 وه بس وه 
 هههههههههههههههههههههه  
 شووفووا الصووره ما شالله مو راااس هذا بطيخ  
 خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  
 شوفوا الصووره
 وه بس وه
 7
 7
 7
 7
 7
 7
 7

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------

